

Ask HN: Got my Peek today, any one got theirs? - swapsmagic

Hi,<p>Today i got my peek delivered, looks nice small model (http://www.amazon.com/Peek-Pronto-Mobile-Messaging-Device/dp/B001VN2KBM). I switched it on and it was asking for activation. Not sure how to. Any one got theirs and able to start hacking with it, please provide more details here.
======
swapsmagic
more detail can be found here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3544237>
and <http://peekhack.posterous.com/>

------
paulhauggis
what is this peek you speak of?

How much does it cost/month and can I hack it?

~~~
molsongolden
They are leftover old blackberryesque hardware that Peek is giving away for
free in the hopes that someone will be able to hack them into something
useful.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3544237>

